# Size of baby from crown to rump at 7 weeks



## chocfem

I had to have an emergency scan on friday 14th may as I was pushed in the lower abdomen and had severe cramping. Our baby measured at 4.7mm and they wrote 5+ weeks on the letter. We believed we were 7 weeks and 1 day from our dates etc. Has anyone elses baby measured 4.7mm at 7 weeks. There was a visuable heart beat but no sound.


----------



## annmc30

i didnt want to read n run but i think this is normal im havin my 7weeks scan on the 24th may but they say il only be 5 weeks because they add 2weeks on


----------



## rachael22

hi i dont really kno tbh but wen i went 4 my 1st scan i was measuring 13+1 days and the length was 6.7 cm so not alot of differnce baby grows at all different sizes within 12 weeks your dating scan is more accurate at 12 weeks :flower: xx


----------



## destinyfaith

8_10mm at 7weeks hun bt that just txt book they hve growing spurts 10th cm evry otha day, so ur lil bub cud b due a grow, didnt they want u to cum bk to check again? They usuali do. . Was the 7weeks from ur lmp? X


----------



## anna matronic

At 5+6 my baby measured 2.3mm so I would say at plus 4mm baby is measuring over 6 weeks. These measurements aren't totally accurate early on anyway, so it all seems fine :) xx

https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week7

This says anything from 5mm to 12mm is normal for 7 weeks so there is a massive discrepancy in growth.


----------



## Frankietoo

I had a scan at 6+6 weeks and mine measured 4.8mm, so our little beans are pretty much the same size. I was worried when 5 weeks was mentioned as I was almost 7 weeks but I think this is about normal.

I'm guessing at this stage little bean could get a growth spurt on from week to week and pretty much day on day x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I had a scan the other day and got put back to 6+1 coz baby was only measuring 4.4mm but I KNOW I was about 7 weeks at the time, coz i know the last time I had sex!! lol. apprently the growth can vary sooo much in the early weeks and a lot of girls have said they've had a week or 2 taken off before then gained it back at their 12 week scan x


----------



## Littlechimpma

I had a scan on Friday, I thought I was 7 weeks, but from the size of the baby, 6mm, they have dated me as 6+1. I was a little worried but from looking though my books, and some websites, they all quote different measurements for the baby at this stage, so I'm just trying to be positive and wait til the 12 week scan! Seen a heartbeat of that was good!

Try not to worry!


----------



## starcrossed

https://babymed.com/Tools/Ultrasound/crown_rump_length/

This is a great resource and put my mind at rest!

I hope it helps you!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Smiler29

I had a scan at 7 weeks 2 days and measured 11mm. I had some bleeding and went back 4 days later and it was 17mm so I reckon a lot can change in a few days x


----------



## Maffie

I didnt look at the size on my scan as babies grow at such varying amounts. The dating scan is the most accurate time to measure baby everything else before is open to error as machines just aren't accurate down to that size and babies all develop at different rates just like they do when they are born and growing up. I was told at scans my baby had shorter than average limbs but was a big baby. I had a small baby with long legs :rofl: i'd take measurements with a pinch of salt. They dont always use sound on machines so you wouldn't hear the HB you'll hear that later on when the midwife uses a doppler.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ju_bubbs said:


> I had a scan the other day and got put back to *6+1 coz baby was only measuring 4.4mm* but I KNOW I was about 7 weeks at the time, coz i know the last time I had sex!! lol. apprently the growth can vary sooo much in the early weeks and a lot of girls have said they've had a week or 2 taken off before then gained it back at their 12 week scan x




Littlechimpma said:


> I had a scan on Friday, I thought I was 7 weeks, but from the size of the baby, *6mm, they have dated me as 6+1*. I was a little worried but from looking though my books, and some websites, they all quote different measurements for the baby at this stage, so I'm just trying to be positive and wait til the 12 week scan! Seen a heartbeat of that was good!
> 
> Try not to worry!

I think these 2 statements prove just how inaccurate sizes and dates can be at this stage! :haha:


----------



## babyplease81

When I had my first scan at 5+5 baby measured 2mm and the heart had just started beating and could not be measured. 
I went back exactly one week later and the baby measured 6+6 and 8.9 mm and had a heartbeat of 135!! 

I think measurements can vary alot and should grow approximately 1mm/day during the 6th week. I think its hard to tell based on just one measurement. 

:hugs:


----------



## Sunchine

I had a preganacy test then after it a blood test i am pregnant .. Yuppy but the question is that i was by the docter & had a ultrasound he asked me tht the baby is too small ...iTS still4.7mm... I am worried coz i has 4 miscarriges but i really won't this baby ...The docter gave me progesterone & Folic acid to take i take it ...now my Rdv is on 6th december 2010... can any one tell me in which week i am.???? Iam very worried & don't know what precations should i follow...


----------



## zippy4

Hi Hun I had a scan at 7 + 3 and baby measured 12.6mm. Hope this helps. Also had a scan at 6 weeks and baby was 3.6mm at that stage with a heartbeat xx


----------



## beautiful_day

I had a scan at 7 weeks exactly (since lmp) and bean measured 1cm. The doc said this was totally normal - but the range is big too so don't rely too much on what others had.


----------



## My4thmiracle

My baby was 10mm on Monday at 7wks 2 days


----------



## lilly77

Hi I had two early scans due to previous mc and my bean measured 4.2mm at 6 weeks and 9.1mm at 7 weeks - hope this helps xx


----------



## gemstone

u can look up crl to measurements on google, at a fetus that is dated at 6+5 weeks is 5mm long. it is worked out by how many days the mm are.. so as follows at 6 weeks there is a fetal pole present measuring 4mm it would make u 6+4 days, as a fetus grows about 1mm per day. my mother is the head of midwiery and the supervisory of all midwives. at 12 week they date u differntly than just crl they measure the thigh bone and head to figure out the date of the pregnancy. i have had 5 scans so far and i'm only 19 weeks today! lol i have another next friday. gd luck girls.. if there is a differ its probably ovulation or late implantion. hope this helps ladies :) x


----------

